# brisket price per lb



## beerwagon (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey was curious on average price per lb folks pay...

I was going to do  brisket today however I wasn't satisfied with my results.

I did order one for next week though...

I looked at few places, some were completely trimmed and at 6.50per lb

Lowest I found was 4.25 from a butcher I trust.

Thing is if was to buy half a steer everything cut ænd wrapped is 2.00 per lb,

WhATS AVERaG price per lb on a brisket is my question


----------



## thepackerbacker (Apr 12, 2014)

I got a prime packer from Costco for 3.59/lb and it seems nice and floppy, a great cut of meat.


----------



## venture (Apr 12, 2014)

Last I bought was about a month ago.  $2.99 on sale.

No idea how much higher they have gone in a month.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## hambone1950 (Apr 12, 2014)

I try not to go higher than 3 bucks a pound , but I am cheap ,I mean,  frugal.


----------



## doohop65 (Apr 12, 2014)

Paid 3.69 for a choice packer yesterday. It is a bit high but keep in mind fat cattle are bringing 1.20 a pound on the hoof.  

Beer wagon, if you can get it cut and wrapped for 2 bucks a pound buy 3 steers as that price is way below cost of production.


----------



## beerwagon (Apr 12, 2014)

Yea no kidding,  people around here charge way to much for it... its just nuts


----------



## beerwagon (Apr 12, 2014)

The worst part about it, the two dollar per pound price I could even hand select from the pasture...


----------



## doohop65 (Apr 12, 2014)

Beer wagon, I am in the animal agriculture world and that price is below what they could send it to the sale barn for. Pretty cool though if you can pick it out and send it to the butcher.


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 12, 2014)

$3.54 lb. for a choice Angus brisket from Restaurant Depot last week. That's a bit more than I like to pay for brisket, but I've never tried Angus, and it was nice & floppy.


----------



## woodman3 (Jun 7, 2014)

I just paid $3.38 for a prime packer at Sam's. Seems high but that's the going rate now I guess.


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 9, 2014)

Brisket Tip said:


> $3.90 Prime whole packer fom meatcodelivery.com Choice was $2.99 but wanted to try Prime whole packer it was 14 pounds Untrimmed. the best was back ribs for $2.90


I had to check this place out. I'm envious. Looks really great if you live in the NE (free next day delivery), but delivery charges are way too much for me in WA state.


----------



## patricksievert (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeah...













IMG_0524.JPG



__ patricksievert
__ Feb 10, 2016


----------



## aggie94 (Feb 10, 2016)

Most of the briskets I find are select, would like choice but don't see them.  HEB had whole packers for $2/lb for many months but had recently increased to near $2.50.  Last weekend Albertsons ran a sale on packers for $1.77/lb limit 2.  I grabbed a couple of them and told everyone I knew about the sale.


----------



## patricksievert (Feb 10, 2016)

Needless to say, I'll be eating pulled pork this weekend.


----------



## smokinadam (Feb 10, 2016)

Aggie94 said:


> Most of the briskets I find are select, would like choice but don't see them.  HEB had whole packers for $2/lb for many months but had recently increased to near $2.50.  Last weekend Albertsons ran a sale on packers for $1.77/lb limit 2.  I grabbed a couple of them and told everyone I knew about the sale.


send me some please. My meat shop has them for 4.99....choice but I honestly don't need choice to make it taste good.


----------



## turick (Feb 10, 2016)

Just got a select from Sams Club for $2.88.lb.


----------



## mojavejoe (Feb 10, 2016)

Hmmm. My local Costco has had prime whole packers for


----------



## mummel (Feb 12, 2016)

Never seem a brisket up in the northeast for less than like $5.50 / lb.  Im trying Restaurant Depot next weekend.


----------



## phatbac (Feb 12, 2016)

Bought one at walmart last week...choice for $2.48 per #. that was untrimmed packer. i got one thats 19.17#.

Happy Smoking

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## patricksievert (Feb 12, 2016)

Until somebody can top $12.08/lb, I'm claiming the crown.


----------



## phatbac (Feb 12, 2016)

Most of the time $12/lb i can get porterhouse or ribeye (without a sale), I mean i like brisket and all but ,,, 

Happy smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 12, 2016)

same here good price at waaly world been that price all winter.


----------



## smokingforfun (May 24, 2017)

Best Price I have seen is around $3.35 per lb.


----------



## chinanick (May 24, 2017)

patricksievert said:


> Until somebody can top $12.08/lb, I'm claiming the crown.



That's just insane


----------



## climax1961 (Sep 19, 2017)

For a 3lb trimmed brisket cost me &20.00


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 19, 2017)

patricksievert said:


> Yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao $12.08 a lb. Screw that!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 19, 2017)

Climax1961 said:


> For a 3lb trimmed brisket cost me &20.00


Climax, where you at in mich?


----------



## climax1961 (Sep 19, 2017)

@ Rings R Us I'm from Niles,MI & yourself?


----------



## fullsmoke (Sep 19, 2017)

3.29$ in Se Iowa just bought 2


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 19, 2017)

Climax1961 said:


> @ Rings R Us I'm from Niles,MI & yourself?


I am 15 miles south of Detroit. Downriver..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 19, 2017)

Climax1961 said:


> @ Rings R Us I'm from Niles,MI & yourself?



Try this store one day to buy your brisket. The prices should be half of what you paid. But you have to get a whole brisket.


5440 N Main St, Mishawaka, IN 46545
It's a Gordon's food service by you.
Should be 25 minutes.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 1, 2017)

Just checked today at two places.
Choice cut packers are $2.89 & $3.99
Here southeast Michigan. Per lb.

Pork butt .99¢ to $1.99 and pork loin is $1.79 to $1.99 average


----------



## bregent (Dec 1, 2017)

$2.89/lb for Prime at Costco


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Dec 2, 2017)

$2.88 # for Angus packer's in these parts.


----------



## dave schiller (Dec 2, 2017)

$2.89/lb for prime whole packers at Costco in Raleigh.  And get this; $3.89/lb for trimmed flats, choice grade.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 2, 2017)

dave schiller said:


> $2.89/lb for prime whole packers at Costco in Raleigh.  And get this; $3.89/lb for trimmed flats, choice grade.



We pay $4.99 to $6.99 for trimmed flat pieces.. That's a a good deal..


----------

